Ask HN: What programming language would you learn in 2019 - sriram_iyengar
======
kamranahmed_se
I have this developer roadmap [http://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-
roadmap](http://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-roadmap) that is updated
every year and has a bunch of recommendations on everything if it may help

------
ioddly
Elixir, Julia, Rust.

Elixir - Tried Erlang a long time ago, totally sold on Lisp and message
passing since then.

Julia - Interested in multimethods and sort-of typing as core language
features.

Both of them: I miss macros.

Rust - Some of my hobby stuff is in C/C++ but I don't particularly enjoy the
compilation model or lack of safety.

Out of the three, Elixir is probably the most immediately relevant to me (web
developer), so that's probably what I'll end up exploring next.

------
anotheryou
no love for python? that's my plan. general purpose, easy on the brain, good
for statistics

~~~
cuchoi
It is still a great choice

------
dronescanfly
Java or C# for a guaranteed job

------
tyger11
WebAssembly (WASM) compile target from Go.

------
sriram_iyengar
Is that GoLang is not cool anymore ?

------
franguerraiacc
Flutter

~~~
dragonwriter
Flutter is a framework, Dart is a language.

------
NinjaX
Python

------
shabinesh
Haskell

------
nuclx
Rust, TLA+, MiniZinc

------
k0t0n0
Clojure only

------
amitprayal
prolog

------
franguerraiacc
flutter

